# Pet food



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Assuming you were intrested in the high amount of protien in the pet food relative to the fats/carbs.

Is there anything besides social convention/taste to stop someone from useing it on a bulk?

I was told about a Japanese bodybuilder that used this as part of his bulk diet.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Assuming you were intrested in the high amount of protien in the pet food relative to the fats/carbs.
> 
> Is there anything besides social convention/taste to stop someone from useing it on a bulk?
> 
> I was told about a Japanese bodybuilder that used this as part of his bulk diet.


Firstly..... LMFAO!!!!! You legend! Ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Now we have that out of the way. From memory it is fit for human consumption - they have human dog food testers/tasters...

I think however that the balance of nutrients would need to be addressed


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Firstly..... LMFAO!!!!! You legend! Ha ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Now we have that out of the way. From memory it is fit for human consumption - they have human dog food testers/tasters...
> 
> I think however that the balance of nutrients would need to be addressed


Wife said that she tried cat food (to make sure it was good for the cat) and it was fine.

But shes worried that the standard of English pet food compaired to Japan is not as good.

Hummm this calls for a experment..

I will try some diffrent brands over the next few weeks and post my findings in video.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Nut case. Hilarious


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is your wife Japanese Wogi?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I think its been mentioned before about using baby food as an option...?

Can't remember if that was pre-comp or bulking though...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dog food smells nice to me but never tried it. Once an ex mrs made me a cat food pie saying it was steak (the b1tch) I was p1ssed when I ate it though so can't remember the taste.

She didn't tell me till we'd split up......

maybe that's why i like the smell of dog food...(only tinned, dry food does nothing for me, except it's good for fishing with)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

woof woof.....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I think its been mentioned before about using baby food as an option...?
> 
> Can't remember if that was pre-comp or bulking though...


Yes, my wifes Japanese.

Baby food is a good choice because its got hardly any sodium in it (nippers cant tollerate it like adults) So yea in theory its exelent however its expensive compaired to pet food. Its very similar to that stuff they give to cancer patients in the paste.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Yes, my wifes Japanese.
> 
> Baby food is a good choice because its got hardly any sodium in it (nippers cant tollerate it like adults) So yea in theory its exelent however its expensive compaired to pet food. Its very similar to that stuff they give to cancer patients in the paste.


Ahh never knew that. I thought it was random she would know about Cat food in Japan lol! That explains it!

Can you not just bulk buy the meat from a wholesalers Wogi?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> dog food smells nice to me but never tried it. Once an ex mrs made me a cat food pie saying it was steak (the b1tch) I was p1ssed when I ate it though so can't remember the taste.
> 
> She didn't tell me till we'd split up......
> 
> maybe that's why i like the smell of dog food...(only tinned, dry food does nothing for me, except it's good for fishing with)


See thats the thing its still meat, so its just the social convention that stops its use in the human diet. I rember students used to have cat food/dog food as it was the cheapest thing to leave the maximum amount for beer/rec drugs.

That is quite harsh, expecting steak and getting dog food. Did you forget your anaversary or somthing?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Ahh never knew that. I thought it was random she would know about Cat food in Japan lol! That explains it!
> 
> Can you not just bulk buy the meat from a wholesalers Wogi?


Storage is a problem. But yea i wish i had the space for a side of beef ect..

I do visit the chinese wholesalers (they have the cheapest meats) but Im sceptical of the quality (pet food is one thing pets is quite another). I generaly get my rice from there though as its much cheaper (same with flavourings ect.)

I need to get a Macro card somehow then it would be easy.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know they use a lot of tripe in dog food, and that don't appeal to me whatsoever....being an ex slaughterman..

Don't know why she did it, she was a proper nutter that one.


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

Im interested in seeing your video log lol.

I never thought of eating dog food but wouldnt be bothered doing it. Maybe to make it easier, try it in a shake. it should go down faster that way.

Good luck to ya, remember to brush your teeth before you kiss the wife.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Pea-Nuts said:


> Im interested in seeing your video log lol.
> 
> I never thought of eating dog food but wouldnt be bothered doing it. Maybe to make it easier, try it in a shake. it should go down faster that way.
> 
> Good luck to ya, remember to brush your teeth before you kiss the wife.


haha yes to cleaning the teeth,

As a shake hmmm... nah I will do it out the tin.


----------



## dooby (Nov 3, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I do visit the chinese wholesalers (they have the cheapest meats) but Im sceptical of the quality


I have worked in meat importers who bought foreign crap then repackaged it as British with a lovely cute ickle label too... and thats legal! The dog food is probably better quality. lol


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

let us know how the dog food thing go's ,but why dont u just drink a extra protien shake instead ... or u just want to experiment ,from your other posts i can picture you at home injecting your balls and eating dog food ,lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

haha, well I always wondered what it tasted like.

lol about the injecting balls part.. nah thats not for me.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 23, 2008)

i wont give my mastiff anything until i have tried it,shes currently on a product called nature diet warmed up in the micro for about 60 secs.

tastes pretty good to be honest

from memory its about 35% protein,comes in 1lb tubs and costs 60p per tub.

dont think i could eat 8 a day like the dog though.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on Wogi ...I gotta see a vid of you shovin dogfood in your mouth...Make sure it's a unopened container, to satisfy the skeptics....you wouldn't want to do that twice..well maybe *you* would


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dude you a fcking legend.... I pioneer actually.

I did read an article about old age pensioners eating it to save money. So cant be too bad for you. Please I beg for the videos to be shared!!!


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

lol and while your posting up the dog food videos also give us a demo on the correct way to jab our balls ..... plse 

:scared: <<<<wogi "and u just jab the pin in hear"


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> lol and while your posting up the dog food videos also give us a demo on the correct way to jab our balls ..... plse
> 
> :scared: <<<
> 
> ...


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

.... dont we all ? lol


----------

